# My collection of Texas patent medicines



## texasdigger (Jul 2, 2010)

Well I got them all out of there box, and set them up for a photo.  It was fun for me because they are not on display right now, and do not get to hold them all very often.  These are the pride and joy of my collection.  Everyone has story connected to them other than their history.  Who, where and how they came into my collection.  All of them are rare, but some are even a step above that!  They will be with til I am an old man.  Thanks for looking!

 Brad


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know my Texas meds,...but it looks like you've got some good ones.


----------



## texasdigger (Jul 3, 2010)

There are some really good ones in there.  The best is my single stroke antiseptic, and some of the cures.  This company was only in business for less than a year.  Actually probably never really got started.  The owner defrauded all his investors, sued and then went belly up.  This is the only complete one around.  A friend dug shards of the only other ones ever seen or heard of.   This has been posted a lot before, but here is the stroke bottle in case you have not seen it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks like a lot of work went into assembling that collection.
 If you have any patent meds that arent listed in the online medicine guide send me a photo (or post it here).  I know I dont have a huge amout of texas patent meds listed.


----------



## helgramike (Jul 3, 2010)

Great collection. The fourth bottle from the right looks like a Glyco-Thymoline mouthwash bottle. I have one shaped the same from the Arizona Medical Association which was dug in the old Prescott, Arizona dump. It is the only example I know of at this time.
 My wife & collect western pharmacy dose glasses and have seen a few patent medicine ones fron Texas through the years.
 Very cool. Thanks,

 Michael


----------



## texasdigger (Jul 3, 2010)

It is a glyco thymoline bottle.  It is marked Texas state medical association.  It too is the only known example.  Too cool that your is made the same way.  It was blown out of very low quality glass though.  It has a bit of damage, but I still love it any way.  Thanks for looking guys!

 One of the best patent dose glasses from Texas is the "B.C.B. Hyam Cohen Waxahachie, Texas".  It is the dose glass for the "Cohen's British Cough Balsam".   I have seen 3 of the glasses, but own the only known complete bottle.

 Brad


----------



## Chuck1188 (Jul 3, 2010)

Two words: UH-MAZING
 First picture I have seen of most of them out like that. 
 Simply glorious.


----------



## truedigr (Jul 3, 2010)

Show a pic of the Cohen's. I want to see it cleaned up and because I found the one and only. lol Robert


----------



## texasdigger (Jul 3, 2010)

Ill get it done for ya Rob.  We will dig another.  When we do even if I dig it I will get it to you.   As wet as it has been it would be a good time to hit that old spot with the cohens in it.

 Brad


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: truedigr
> 
> Show a pic of the Cohen's. I want to see it cleaned up and because I found the one and only. lol Robert


 

 That's pretty impressive....I'd love to see a pic too.


----------



## texasdigger (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is a not so good pic of it.  It is before I finished cleaning it up.  The crown motif is very cool, and it is a really early bottle by Texas medicine standards.  The maker was out of business by the early 1880's, and I think this one is late 1870's.  I think this bottle was made for a bit.  The dose glass seems to be newer than the bottle, and some of the shards we dug were clear I think.  This one is aqua with a gnarly top. 

 This bottle has been made it's rounds, but I Think it will be here for a while.  If I ever sell it I will offer it to you first.

 Brad


----------



## glass man (Jul 6, 2010)

WONDERFUL!!! JAMIE


----------



## athometoo (Jan 8, 2012)

picked this one up at a dallas estate sale the other day. must have been a early digger or collector . had you in mind when i saw it brad . sheldon on the base .


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a different variant than mine.  Your is a slug plate, and mine is non slug.  I would really like to buy it if you would sell it.  I am always looking for different Texas bottles.  Please keep me in mind.  I have not heard from you in a while.  I hope you are well.

 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 11, 2012)

Were there any other good Texas bottles in the bunch?


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

would this be considered a pat med?


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

the back


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

the neck


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

the bottom , if i could find my regular camera i would post pics of the dallas pharmacy labels i got as well .


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 11, 2012)

Please give me  call when u can.  My cell fried, and i dont have your number.  I would like to catch up, and try to scedule a dig here soon.  I pmed you my number let me know if you didnt get it.


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 11, 2012)

It is a med by the way.  Is it embossed?


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

just got it . heres a pic of the labels


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

and another . he has two  pages of these. different ones never applied, ever heard of it


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 11, 2012)

Those are killer!  Cant wait ti hear all about the sale.  If you end up with time to call i am up til 1030 or so.  Good to talk to you.


----------



## athometoo (Jan 11, 2012)

dont know if you saw this one . old corner drugstore


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 11, 2012)

That is the best bottle you have shown yet.  Couple hundred for it.  That is a dr. Pepper bottle.


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 12, 2012)

I looked at my bottle, and your is different.  I would really like to have the pair if possible, but if you want to keep it I fully understand.  Either way give me a call when you have the chance.

 Brad


----------



## athometoo (Jan 12, 2012)

your voicemail is full .


----------



## athometoo (Jan 14, 2012)

found this article 1906


----------



## athometoo (Jan 14, 2012)

and this one 1910


----------



## athometoo (Jan 14, 2012)

oops 1910


----------

